# SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben



## Kampfknödel (2. März 2008)

hi Bordies,

die Frage richtet sich mehr an Jene, die schonmal eine SIC Einlage in den Spitzenring eingeklebt haben.
Grund: Nach Materialsichtung zum bevorstehenden Norgetrip ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meiner 50 lbs Ersatzrute die Einlage aus den Endring gefallen ist (lag im Futteral). Der Ring passt gerade so rein - ich muss also nix pressen o. ä..

Nun möchte ich da selbst Hand anlegen denn..

-es ist nur eine Ersatzrute falls mir oder meinen Angelkameraden mal ein Missgeschick passiert

-der Händler der so etwas reparieren könnte ist so ca 20 km entfernt

Komponentenkleber oder Sekundenkleber habe ich im Haus - Wie sollte ich das ganze angehen bzw. wer von Euch hat die Einlage schonmal wie geklebt und welche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke in Vorab für Eure Hinweise.

cul


----------



## Kampfknödel (4. März 2008)

*AW: SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben*

okey...hast mich geläutert. Danke!  #h


----------



## Haui 006 (5. März 2008)

*AW: SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben*

Hallo Kampfknödel,
die Sic Einlagen sind an meinen Karpfenruten auch schon manchmal heraus gefallen. Zur schnellen Hilfe habe ich sie mit Angelschnur an den Ring gebunden. Das rettet erst mal die Sitzung. Richtig eingeklebt habe ich die Einlagen dann mit 2 Komponenten-Kleber (Harz). Das hält ausgezeichnet. Nach meiner Meinung sind eigentlich nur Spitzenring und Leitring mit Einlage notwendig. Bei ausschleißlicher Verwendung von monofiler Schnur reicht es nur den Spitzenring mit Einlage zu verwenden . So habe ich ältere Ruten nachgerüstet.

MfG Haui


----------



## peterws (5. März 2008)

*AW: SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben*

Spitzenring komplett erneuern!
Das ist recht einfach, preiswert und die nachhaltigste Lösung.


----------



## Bubu63 (5. März 2008)

*AW: SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben*

Hallo Kampfknödel,

ich habe die SIC-Einlage an dem untersten, großen Ring meiner Pilke vor Jahren
mal nach einer Kuttertour neu einkleben müssen. Hatte nur Zwei-Komponeneten-Kleber
von Lidl zur verfügung. Habe nicht gedacht das es auch nur ein Angeln übersteht. Pustekuchen ! Hält immer noch !

Bei `nem Spitzenring würde ich aber eher einen neuen besorgen und einkleben.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## neddi (5. März 2008)

*AW: SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben*

Habe mal einen neue Einlage von einem anderen Spitzenring in die noch vorhandene Fassung von meiner großen Spinnrute mit 2K Kleber geklebt... hält bombenfest und ist schnell gemacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: SIC Einlage in Spitzenring einkleben*

Wenn man tauschen kann, wie schon gesagt, dann einen neuen Spitzenring besorgen und verwenden.

Wenn das aber NICHT möglich sein sollte, Angelreise, weit draußen, etc.,
dann geht das kleben mit 2K Epoxi Kleber schon sehr gut und haltbar. In der Fisch&Fang war sogar mal ein Artikel+DVD-Film zum bewußten Wechseln der Einlage im montierten angebundenen Ring, der Spenderring wurde am Rahmen heiß gemacht und die Einlage herausgeschüttelt. 
Wenn man eine passende Einlage von einem anderen Ring hat, ist es sehr einfach, evtl. ein bischen mit einer Rundfeile auffeilen, bis der Ring reinpaßt. Und dann rundherum auf beiden Seiten verkleben und verstreichen, aber eben nichts in die Schnurlauffläche schmieren. Wenn man es richtig und sorgfältig macht, ist der Ring fast besser als neu, wegen dem Kleber der allemal besser hält als die normale Einpressung.

Man braucht dazu aber eine passende Einlage, den 2K-Kleber und eine Feile. Das kann aus dem Boardwerkzeug sein, auch eine andere Rute kann als E-Spender dienen, dann könnte man aber auch gleich den ganzen Spitzenring nehmen. Eine Einlage aus einem gleich großen Laufring tuts zur Not aber auch gut.


----------

